# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Kerkojme vemendjen e shtetit shqiptar ndaj emigranteve.

## esmeraldos

kerkojme  nga shteti am   te na perkushtojne me shum vemendje sidomos ne kete kohe krize

per fat te keq po ushtrohen presion psikologjik ndaj emigranteve.  si domos  ne  <GREQI< 


      < :Gjumash: >

----------


## Peniel

Esmeraldo.

Nuk e di se sa do shkojë në vesh të qeverisë shqiptare kjo kërkesa këtu në Forum. Këtë gjë mund ta bëjnë shoqatat shqiptare në Greqi që cilat nuk janë të pakta. Nuk besoj se shteti shqiptar mund të bëjë më shumë se sa vetë shoqatat shqiptare. Të paktën kështu ka qenë realiteti deri tani.

Për çfarë presioni psikologjik e ke fjalën? 

Vështirësia kryesore tashmë në Greqi është papunësia e madhe që ka pllakosur këtë vend dhe në këtë periudhë prioriteti kryesor për punë u jepet grekërve. Dhe e dyta është leja e qëndrimit e cila është e lidhur ngushtë me siguracionin social. Por këtu ekzistojnë zgjidhje të ndryshme. Nëse e ke fjalën për ato që shkruajta më lart, po është një presion i vazhdueshëm. Zoti vëntë dorë se me të vërtetë jemi duke kaluar momente të vështira. 


Kalofsh mirë.

----------


## Robbery

Ah mer Esmeraldo cfare po kerkon... :i ngrysur:

----------


## irfancana

Po t'ishin të menqur,shqiptarët menjëherë vetë duhet të largohen nga Greqia armike.Aty është brumi i armiqësisë sllave!

----------

